# Airbrush paint recommendation



## soutthpaw (Aug 7, 2013)

I am not happy with the results rapid fading I am getting with Jacquard Dye-Na-Flow http://www.jacquardproducts.com/dye-na-flow.html on fur. I am looking for advice on better paint  or dye to use with less fading....  not interested in drybrush.   specifically looking for airbrush options Thanks.. 

fades after a couple days wear or single wash and i used airfix and repeat application after washing and still fades fast


----------



## Hutch (Aug 7, 2013)

I use watered down acrylic paint. Half paint half water. It works just fine for me and hasn't faded yet. But it's only on my head and not my suit.  
Otherwise another option depending on where the color change is, is to just change the fur color and sew them together. It'll be more drastic but depends on what you want it to look like.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 7, 2013)

Createx is what myself and Oz uses. Also Hutch, long term if you put acrylic based paints into your air brush it'll clog it badly if not careful.


----------



## Hutch (Aug 8, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Also Hutch, long term if you put acrylic based paints into your air brush it'll clog it badly if not careful.



Hmm, I didn't know that. But then again I clean out my airgun really well after I use it. How much is the createx paint?  Do you still have to water it down?


----------



## soutthpaw (Aug 8, 2013)

I just picked up some createx airbrush color, wicked color,  createx ink ,  and jacquard neopaque. and  india ink..will  paint and wash some samples as well as put out in the sun..


----------

